# Rare NOV 64 Red Super Deluxe.



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2019)

i was able to score this bike today! Hope you guys enjoy. From my understanding the reds are rare!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2019)

November serial number stampings of different dates were on the next years models, that's a 65 model in red.


----------



## Igotitbad (Apr 27, 2019)

Great find. Is it a keeper ? If you are selling LMK.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2019)

Igotitbad said:


> Great find. Is it a keeper ? If you are selling LMK.



Depends. I usually don’t keep anything for that long lmao!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## vastingray (Apr 27, 2019)

Congratulations glad you got it


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2019)

vastingray said:


> Congratulations glad you got it



Thank you! I appreciate your help


----------



## unregistered (Apr 27, 2019)

Lucky! Congrats! I would still love to have a Super Deluxe someday...


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 28, 2019)

Thats a sweet one,still has the shorty frame which makes it more of a '64 than anything to me.


----------



## vastingray (Apr 28, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your help



Glad to help


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ll start saving my money now.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2019)

Jrodarod said:


> I’ll start saving my money now.



Let me know when you have enough and I’ll get it sent off to Cali


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2019)

1966-7 silver glow seat?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2019)

mrg said:


> 1966-7 silver glow seat?



Yea the OG seat was toast when the previous owner had and swapped it out with a tufted silver seat. Along with the front tire. It’s dated 68 and the rear is dated 65.


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2019)

Great bike, cool that its a close seat, sense the white is even harder to find. I don't bother with OG tires because I ride them, I even have some NOS Westwinds I should list here, they are too nice (and expensive ) to ride!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2019)

mrg said:


> Great bike, cool that its a close seat, sense the white is even harder to find. I don't bother with OG tires because I ride them, I even have some NOS Westwinds I should list here, they are too nice (and expensive ) to ride!



That’s why I don’t mind the tires being swapped. Until last week I didn’t realize some of these tires are worth big bucks. I’m with you, I’d rather be safe! 

I tried to get the oG seat in the deal but it was one or the other. And the white one wasn’t so white and it looked like a dogs chew toy.


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 29, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> That’s why I don’t mind the tires being swapped. Until last week I didn’t realize some of these tires are worth big bucks. I’m with you, I’d rather be safe!
> 
> I tried to get the oG seat in the deal but it was one or the other. And the white one wasn’t so white and it looked like a dogs chew toy.




The seller does have a couple big dogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2019)

Kramai88 said:


> The seller does have a couple big dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lmao yes he does!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 30, 2019)

For everyone that has PM’d me about this bike it will most likely hit eBay at the end of the week. Unless someone has some Prewar Schwinn trade bait.


----------



## unregistered (Jun 18, 2019)

@ZE52414 so do you still have this or what happened?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 18, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> @ZE52414 so do you still have this or what happened?



Traded away a month or so ago.  Then he got a big offer for it from someone in Florida so I believe he sold it.


----------



## unregistered (Jun 18, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Traded away a month or so ago.  Then he got a big offer for it from someone in Florida so I believe he sold it.




10-4. Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2019)

Gone..


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 18, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Gone..
> 
> View attachment 1017253



Rob did the guy fly  up  from Florida?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2019)

Not sure, but that’s where it went I’m told.


----------

